# Pm25 Mill Starter Package ?



## herrwood (Sep 18, 2016)

I am considering a pm25 mill I see on the web site they offer a starter package  for 199
some r8 collets, clamp kit and 4" vise . 
Wondering if anyone has purchased the and what is the quality of the vise, can't afford a Kurt or similar at this time.


----------



## carlquib (Sep 18, 2016)

I've been pretty happy with PM stuff in general.  It is like most things that are made to a price point and is a little rough around the edges, but it works.  I have had a PM 1440 lathe for about 9 years and it has been a good machine.  It isn't as smooth or have as many nice features as my 17" Leblonde but it works.  So I would say to get you started,  the starter kit will help.  Then you can start playing the game of looking for nicer used stuff and or refine the cheaper stuff.  

Hello, my name is Brian and I'm a toolaholic


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 18, 2016)

Welcome to the Hobby Board, you'll find someone here to answer all/any of your questions. 

I purchased a PM25 and the starter kit (good heavens it's been a year and a half ago). The vice.  I removed the pivot base, stored it out of the way, don't ever expect to use it. I checked the vise itself for square, parallel,etc, and found that  it's bottom was high in the middle about .007 or so. I turned it upside down, clamped it down on 1-2-3 blocks and milled the bottom flat.  "Twas a lot of  hand cranking, but seems to have done the job. I'm happy with the whole thing, I've put X feed and power up and down on the head, just because I could. I felt my shoulder complaining/eroding as I moved the head up or down. 

The clamping kit. Some of the T slots aren't as accurate as they might be, I've had to file the T nuts just a bit to make them slide in the slots, but this is really nit picking. The machine is great, i'ts done everything I've asked it to do. Oh Yeah, I ordered the 2 Axis DRO, too.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Sep 18, 2016)

Yeah that vise isn't a Kurt, thats for sure, but its about 20% of the price of a Kurt.   We have the better 4" Homge vise thats a much better vise, but still almost 3x the price of the one in the kit.   That 4" in the kit works, I use one all the time, but its just OK, not top of the line. We offer both cheaper basic, and high end too. The collets and the clamp set are pretty good though.


----------



## dieselshadow (Sep 18, 2016)

I have a new mill starter set myself. Having just set my machine up and not even trammed yet, I can't say how well they are. But I can say they look pretty good and I feel like it's a good value for the money. One can't have enough clamps or vices.


----------



## tweinke (Sep 18, 2016)

The collet set is nice, bought a set from QMT about a month or so ago. Might want to upgrade to the better vise if budget allows, I bought a inexpensive vise about three years ago and should have bought better.  some things its better to cry once then cry every time you use it. Just got a PM-727M this summer and am very satisfied. Nice quality, no major flaws, runs smooth.


----------



## herrwood (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, I was looking at the pm web site and individual prices of the items in the kit  look to be about the same as the starter kit. May add the collet set but will have to think about a vise option.   I am basically maxed out money wise if I purchase the pm 25 and being retired on a pension can't work overtime like I use to to get some extra cash.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 18, 2016)

herrwood said:


> can't work overtime like I use to to get some extra cash.



Boy have you got that right.


----------



## tweinke (Sep 18, 2016)

herrwood said:


> Thanks for the replies, I was looking at the pm web site and individual prices of the items in the kit  look to be about the same as the starter kit. May add the collet set but will have to think about a vise option.   I am basically maxed out money wise if I purchase the pm 25 and being retired on a pension can't work overtime like I use to to get some extra cash.



Then I would do what fits in the budget, Matts stuff is nice and besides that pretty hard to get along with no vise. The starter set would probably be a good way to go, thinking he would throw that stuff in the crate with the mill.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Sep 27, 2016)

I too am considering the PM25.  Interested to see what you went with as well as accessories from PM?


----------



## herrwood (Sep 27, 2016)

The pm25 mill arrived today,not set up yet. I ordered the r8 collect set with the mill .
 For a vice I ordered a 4" vice from Glacern
https://www.glacern.com/gsv_440


----------



## tweinke (Sep 27, 2016)

I think you will be happy with your choices, show us some pictures to prove it even happened though, LOL


----------



## Buggy Chief (Sep 28, 2016)

herrwood said:


> The pm25 mill arrived today,not set up yet. I ordered the r8 collect set with the mill .
> For a vice I ordered a 4" vice from Glacern
> https://www.glacern.com/gsv_440


Interested to know if it came with any accessories, such as a drill chuck, wrenches, etc?


----------



## herrwood (Sep 28, 2016)

Buggy Chief said:


> Interested to know if it came with any accessories, such as a drill chuck, wrenches, etc?


Here is a link to the manual page 5 shows what comes with it. It also came with a drill chuck
http://www.machinetoolonline.com/files/PM-25MV_Manual_3-2016.pdf


----------



## Buggy Chief (Sep 28, 2016)

herrwood said:


> Here is a link to the manual page 5 shows what comes with it. It also came with a drill chuck
> http://www.machinetoolonline.com/files/PM-25MV_Manual_3-2016.pdf


Thanks for the feedback!!!  Hope to place my order in the next week or so.  I need to call PM to see what the differences are between the Grizzly G0759 (G0704 with DRO) other than motor (which is big).  Thanks again!!!


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 28, 2016)

I opted for X and Y Digital Readout. Yeah, it cost money but the convenience and built in accuracy surely are worth something. In addition to the readout, the display includes several very useful functions.


----------



## lpeedin (Sep 29, 2016)

The PM25 comes with a factory belt drive installed instead of the notorious plastic gears.   Also, the grizzly mill column bolts to the base from the back side whereas the PM25 bolts down to the top of the base.  Arguably, the PM25 attachment system is easier to tweak and once trued up, won't get bumped out of alignment.  The Grizzly would be more prone to shift along the x-axis.   

Also, I believe that the grizzly doesn't come with the 3-bolt head mod standard like the PM25 does.  This makes for a much sturdier head attachment to the carriage assembly. 

Other than that, you probably wouldn't notice much difference.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Sep 29, 2016)

3d, do you have a Precision Matthews?  See you are in Raleigh and I am in the Charlotte area...  Wish I could see one before I pull the trigger.


----------



## tcarrington (Sep 29, 2016)

Same experience here - PM25 with DRO, vise (not using the swivel base either), clamp set and collets. All are perfectly fine for the work I do and what I expect out of a smaller mill. The PM25 is a good price performer.


----------



## lpeedin (Sep 29, 2016)

Buggy Chief, I do have a PM727 mill and a 1127VF-LB lathe.  If you want to drop in and take a look at the machines you are more than welcome. I am just south of Raleigh in Angier.  Shoot me a PM if you want to set something up.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks 3d.  Next time I am planning to come over, I will shoot you a message.


----------



## lpeedin (Sep 30, 2016)

You have to bring beer.  That is the rule.


----------



## Shouts (Sep 30, 2016)

herrwood said:


> I am considering a pm25 mill I see on the web site they offer a starter package  for 199
> some r8 collets, clamp kit and 4" vise .
> Wondering if anyone has purchased the and what is the quality of the vise, can't afford a Kurt or similar at this time.


Hey there,
 I bought just what your talking about back in March of this year. I've enjoyed it greatly it's been able to mill with ease what I got it for. You were asking about the vise! That's a subjective question, it depends on what you'll be working on. I got the 4" vise but I also got the clamp set with it as well and that made all the difference for my application. I would do it over again but I would probably had gotten the DRO's the second time. Good luck with your purchase. Steve


----------



## Buggy Chief (Oct 1, 2016)

3dshooter80 said:


> You have to bring beer.  That is the rule.


Now that is something I know about...


----------



## Buggy Chief (Oct 4, 2016)

3dshooter80 said:


> You have to bring beer.  That is the rule.


Hey 3D...Sent you a conversation.  Not sure if you got or not?  Just let me know.  Thanks.  New to forum and not sure how to send a pm, thought it was through the conversation?


----------



## lpeedin (Oct 4, 2016)

I just sent you a response.  Sorry, it was a busy weekend.  Had a project to do for the wife.  Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------

